# Resawing mesquite



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Resawing mesquite

Galvbay gave me a chunk of mesquite this weekend. I was resawing it on my 18" Rikon, and was amazed at how easy it was. This was my first time putting some hard mesquite through it.

...
The bandsaw/carbide blade could care less.
...

Granted, it wasn't full height, but I'm going to run a mesquite burl through it that is, then put that on you tube as well.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

seemed to have zero problems, very smooth clean cut


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MM...that wood had some good looking grain in it! Thanks for making the trip over to The 'Point and doing some horsetrading. I still think I came out ahead 8*)
I oiled up those planer knives and cutterhead and put them up for now. It was nice meeting/visiting you! Let us know how that other mesquite saws up if you can. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice looking work, Mike.. Oughta make a fine flag case...

Envy you that saw...mine wanders all over the place...LOL


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Really nice looking work, Mike.. Oughta make a fine flag case...
> 
> Envy you that saw...mine wanders all over the place...LOL


A 1" blade and a lot of tension pretty much takes care of the wandering.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I noticed that 1" blade.. That will be my next purchase as soon as I skrew up the 1/2" one I have on it now...(if that will fit on my little bandsaw...but I am pretty sure it will)... Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm disappointed - thought sure you would throw that big chunk of cedar on the saw and whack it into little pieces.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Hehe, soon Tom...soon.

Till then: Enjoy 

Jim, This is from the hollow log you gave me. I think I am edging ahead on the "Who got the better deal"!

The video is long, with a compilation of several video's, a time lapse setup, the cut, afternotes, & pictures (I was playing with the Youtube video editor... I'm diggin my camera's time lapse setting. The only thing that sucks is if you want to point something out, you have to stand there for about 15 seconds so you can get a decent shot of what the heck is going on.)

Anyway. The interesting stuff is just about minute 10.

MM


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MM....that bandsaw is *IMPRESSIVE*! Looks like you have it tuned and tweaked to perfection. That wood is beautiful....those little 'flecks' are going to jump out with the right finish. Thanks for sharing. gb


----------

